# Межпозвоночная грыжа и остальное



## Кэ (22 Фев 2017)

Помогите расшифровать! К врачу только на след неделе, а нервы уже шалят. 
2 месяца назад свалилась и не могла встать.  Сейчас боли уходят только благодаря гимнастике. Купила страховку, буду лечиться. Можно ли делать массаж при таком диагнозе?


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2017)

@Кэ, здравствуйте!
Опишите, более подробно, что Вас беспокоит, пожалуйста.
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.


Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Кэ (22 Фев 2017)

К сожалению, сейчас нет возможности показать снимки , но в заключении все очень подробно написано.
После родов через полгода, когда ребенок уже прилично весил , начала болеть спина. А в беременность , уже  имея грыжу 4-6 мм, спина вообще никак и никогда не беспокоила. 
Спина болела в пояснице и отдавала в левую ягодицу и ногу.  Даже было время , когда нога сильно немела и подкашивалась. 
И вот пару месяцев назад сильно прихватило и я просто не смогла встать. 4 дня я была недееспособна. Потом начала расхаживаться. Через 2 недели начала растягивать спину упражнениями. Стало легче. Сбрасываю вес. Хожу по лестнице и бег.дорожке. 
Сейчас вплотную займусь спиной. Сделала мрт, жду приема врачей. Пока вот так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2017)

Становится легче, значит ждем осмотра врачей.


----------



## Кэ (23 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Становится легче, значит ждем осмотра врачей.


Вероятно,  не все так плохо ? Спасибо. А по Вашему мнению , можно делать массаж в такой ситуации ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2017)

Можно.
Хорошо бы ещё и правильно!
Больше внимания на шею, ягодицу, ногу. Поясницу не особенно расслабляйте.


----------



## Кэ (23 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно.
> Хорошо бы ещё и правильно!
> Больше внимания на шею, ягодицу, ногу. Поясницу не особенно расслабляйте.


Спасибо!


----------



## Кэ (2 Мар 2017)

Добавляю снимки. Была у нейрохирурга. Советовалась на счет мануальной терапии. Врач не советует. Я в замешательстве, потому что мануальщик сказал , что можно попробовать и один сеанс уже провел.   Очень надеюсь на ваши комментарии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2017)

А Вы спросите у нейрохирурга, что делает мануальная терапия и где она делается?
Считает что нельзя даже там где можно, то попросите у него блокады.
Лечиться-то, надо.
Хотя и время лечит.


----------



## Кэ (2 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы спросите у нейрохирурга, что делает мануальная терапия и где она делается?
> Считает что нельзя даже там где можно, то попросите у него блокады.
> Лечиться-то, надо.
> Хотя и время лечит.



К сожалению , нет у меня возможности у него консультироваться , когда хочется. Блокаду советует , когда нет сил терпеть. И советует лфк. 
А что Вы можете сказать по снимкам? Ваше мнение не навредит мануальная терапия? После первого сеанса мне понравились ощущения! И сама в мануальную терапию верю больше , чем во что либо.
А наблюдаюсь я у врача в клинике Медси.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2017)

Поможет!
Вам же не "вправлять" грыжи будут, а способствовать ликвидации болевого синдрома не компрессионного характера и становлению нового стереотипа движений без участия поражённого сегмента.


----------



## Кэ (2 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поможет!
> Вам же не "вправлять" грыжи будут, а способствовать ликвидации болевого синдрома не компрессионного характера и становлению нового стереотипа движений без участия поражённого сегмента.



Спасибо большое , мне очень важно услышать и другие мнения профессионалов! Как вы считаете , сколько сеансов мне понадобится, хотя бы примерно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2017)

Как получиться.
Стандарт (имхо) 10.


----------

